
Ask HN: Can you help me search this particular job listing website? - zubinmehta
I am trying to find a job website that was posted on HN (not sure of the timeline).It had location filters on top. Locations were statewise for the US.<p>The killer feature was the no BS UI of the website.
The site looked very clean, white background, bluish links and on click or hover had a fresh yellow background. Fonts were small. None of the links were underlined if my memory serves me right.<p>Unfortunately I had not upvoted and have tried keyword searching through HN but was unable to find it. I am not sure if it was a SHOW HN but have tried searching a compiled list of show HN too but unsuccessful.<p>If anyone knows what I am talking about, it would be great if you could point me to it.<p>Edit: links looked like that on craiglist except onhover color
======
xzxz
[https://www.staticjobs.com/](https://www.staticjobs.com/)

------
throwaway_009
You mean lever? e.g.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastruc...](https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastructure)

~~~
zubinmehta
nop, the links blue color looked like craiglist styled links.

